# Great Video Well Worth the Price



## Tugboater78

I will have to check this out, ive never been taught how to tune a handplane, though have used them many times, have my grandfathers planes that sat neglected for over a decade and have tried to get them back in workjng order watching other videos still havent got it figured out. Been wanting to take a class at nearby woodcraft store but they always scheduled when im at work on a boat.


----------



## gugnheim

I agree. Fantastic video. The light bulb moment was in realizing just how good a reference surface can be using tile granite from the home store. I actually picked up an off cut from a granite counter top cutter that is big enough to do my #8.


----------



## Zepluros

I cancelled my subscription to Popular Woodworking over this video. Teaching things like this is what the dad blamed magazine is for!


----------



## PittsburghTim

Thomas, I just don't know if an article would do the same for me. I have read tons of articles on tuning up planes, but seeing the video gave me the confidence and techniques that other articles have not. I have been using the scary sharp method for years and could get a very sharp straight edge, but seeing the techniques for a light camber and a more agressive one was a big help to me. Since watching the video, I have "super-tuned" three planes. The performance of each one improved over the techniques I have picked up from reading articles.

I wish one of the woodworking schools was closer to Pittsburgh as I believe that some hands on training would speed up my learning the use of hand tools.


----------



## JesseTutt

I too am a visual learner. I would much prefer someone to show me how to do something than look at a limited number of pictures. That said not all videos are produced in a manor to assist with my learning. I have no experience with this video.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review.


----------

